# RIP Ellie



## diamondlil (May 7, 2008)

I've typed and retyped this thread so many times. I met Ellie the day she was born, Easter Sunday 14 years ago and she died in my arms on Wednesday.








She was a collie/lab x pitbull/lab, totally devoted to me and she's left a huge void in my life. 








She'd been fit as a fiddle all her life, a happy, active family dog. Recently she'd had a seiries of CVAs that she seemed to recover from, except for developing a droop to the right side of her face and becoming a little senile. 
I'd discussed the options with my vet, and was basically advised to enjoy the time left with her.
















On Monday morning I came home from my nightshift, took Ellie out for her toilet, shared breakfast with her and was dozing on the sofa over a hot chocolate. Suddenly I was jolted awake hearing Ellie barking and growling, and found she had an old man pinned in my hallway. I'd left the door on the latch and he'd wandered in, thinking he lives here. He's one of the neighbours so I took him home, where his wife explained he's getting senile and wandering randomly. I went back to have a very pleased with herslf dog, who I praised and fussed for being so good. (Ellie always took home defence seriously).


----------



## diamondlil (May 7, 2008)

Tuesday morning was bright and sunny, so I took Ellie on her favourite walk down to the estuary and country park. She had a great time, splashing in puddles
























Swimming in the river after brent geese and ducks, flirting outrageously with a handsome young collie x lab, checking out the freshwater ponds. 
















I needed a rest, so we visited the cafe where I had a coffee and she had a huge cornish pasty, then we came home.


----------



## diamondlil (May 7, 2008)

I was due to go riding on Wednesday, so I'd got up at 6, only to find Ellie couldn't get up to greet me. She tried to stand and screamed. She'd completely lost the use of her back legs. I cuddled and comforted her as much as I could until the vet arrived. Ellie always hated me being upset, I tried so hard not to cry, she licked away the tears that did escape.
She wanted to murder the vet and vet nurse, so we had to tie a bandage muzzle. They gave enough anaesthetic for her to relax, untied the muzzle and then laid her in my arms for the rest of the injection that ended her suffering.
Ellie's being cremated, I'll scatter most of her ashes in her favourite places, but keep some with me in a suitable container.








Goodbye Ellie, guardian spirit, devoted friend. RIP


----------



## Sprocket (Apr 21, 2008)

Rest in peace Ellie. She is in a better place, no more pain.


----------



## diamondlil (May 7, 2008)

Thankyou. I'm just so glad she did her favourite things this week.


----------



## Roewammi (Mar 23, 2008)

I'm so sorry for your loss, no words are going to make it any easier. Its lovely to see the wonderful piccies of her bounding about.

RIP Ellie

eace:


----------



## medusa0373 (Mar 18, 2008)

This thread has made me cry 

Sorry for your loss, but she will always live on in your heart.

RIP Ellie xx


----------



## reptileLover18 (Oct 5, 2008)

r.i.p ellie, i cant imagine how you feel x


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

made me cry, a beautiful beautiful post.
r.i.p little one


----------



## diamondlil (May 7, 2008)

Thank you. Because of Ellie's strong guarding drive, I've chosen, bid for and won a 19th century Satsuma ware 'Dog of Fo' jar for her ashes on e-bay, collecting it next Thuursday. I though it was fierce enough to be a fitting tribute to her


----------



## Pleco07 (Aug 15, 2007)

We are sorry for your loss. Even tho she was wary of us when we visited she soon came for some attention and to have a nose at which snakes we were choosing.

R.I.P Ellie


----------



## diamondlil (May 7, 2008)

Thanks. In her younger days 'wary' was 'kill the stranger'. It took a lot of work to get her to accept that unknown adults were allowed to visit if I let them in. Any visiting babies or children were automatically part of her pack, and once she knew people she loved them visiting. She had a full and happy life, and I'm glad you met her.


----------



## LEOPARD GECKO CRAZY (Aug 7, 2008)

*hi*

R . i . p made me real sad to hear this .... she is beautiful in those pics ... Just remember she had the best life she could possible had with you and she will always be in your heart .....


R.I.P ELLIE


----------



## bhoy67 (Aug 26, 2008)

im so sorryfor ur loss same happened to me last year with my dog but to be honest when he went for a big walk it took him a few days to recover forgetting he was an old man!


----------



## elliottreed (Jan 9, 2008)

f it should be that I grow frail and weak,
and pain should keep me from my sleep,
then you must do what must be done,
for we know this last battle can't be won.

You will be sad, I understand,
but don't let grief then stay your hand,
for this day, more than the rest,
your love and friendship must stand the test.

We've had so many happy years,
what is to come can hold no fears.
Would you want me to suffer? So,
when the time comes, please let me go.

Take me where my needs they'll tend,
only stay with me until the end,
and hold me firm and speak to me,
until my eyes no longer see.

It is a kindness that you do to me,
although my tail it's last has waved,
from pain and suffering I have been saved.

Do not grieve, it should be you,
who must decide this thing to do.
We've been so close, we two these years,
Don't let your heart hold any tears.


----------

